# Grubs - Too late for Dylox?



## jjp2222 (Jul 19, 2018)

I woke up last weekend to my back yard wrecked from something digging up my yard. After a heavy rain, whatever it was dug up a dozen spots that are now 1x2 ft mud pits. I had seen a few small spots in my front yard but had assumed it was just from squirrels burying nuts. Now I'm convinced that an animal is digging up grubs seeing as how the turf is pulled back. I'm disappointed as I had a pretty successful overseed in September and now the back yard looks busted. I had applied Scotts GrubEx the 1st or 2nd weekend of June.

My question is - now what? Is it too late in the season to apply Dylox? Air temps are in the 40-50s but falling and the soil temp is 43. What would you do?


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Grubs are burrowing down for the winter, now. Have you found any?

This thread might help.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=6436


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Not a direct answer, but a tip for next year...

Apply the grubex a month or two earlier.


----------

